
Show HN: Upload a CSV → send truly personalized outreach emails - danielzarick
https://arrows.to/outreach
======
EFFALO
I love the premise of your product vision and landing page.

Showed this to a colleague who said "Given all of the integrated tools out
there, I'd be surprised if anyone would ever use this. Am I missing
something?"

What would your response be?

~~~
danielzarick
Thanks for the kind words! Glad you like it.

Not a problem if your colleague is skeptical, we'll have time to convince
them. What type of role are they in?

Integrations will come. But for now every tool which stores contacts or
spreadsheets has a CSV export. It's usually just one click to export, and
uploading to Arrows Outreach is immediate.

So I'd hope they'd give it a shot if they have the problem we had, which is
jumping back and forth between spreadsheets and Gmail to send personalized
emails to a large list.

